# With 14 pts, where should I hunt?



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

woody32 said:


> I have a friend with a cabin just North of Baldwin and have been thinking of hunting that area since it is only 2.5 hours from home. Has anyone had success in that area? I see tracks when we pat hunt the area, but have never seen a bear. Locals talk about them at the bar, whats' your thoughts?


Baldwin!!! Get up there and start scouting. I hunted there in '06 never hunted bear in the past did some reading started with two baits about 4 miles apart as soon as it was legal. Baited Friday, Saturday and Sunday afternoon the first two weeks (baits were hit two days after placing the first time), week three made a run up mid week, week four two trips during the week. 

Day one seen sow and two cubs first AM, another sow with two cubs that afternoon, day two nothing in the AM, seen two that night then shot a loner about 1.5 hours before dark.

IMO do it all... scout, bait and hunt with your son, I would only put in for one of you this year (too late now) and the other next year then you can double your hunting time and if conditions are bad you still have next year for the other. I had a friend sitting in another tree with a video camera lots of fun watching the sow and cubs.

Most trips I just drove the car up saving gas, look for a mix of bait I would rather give them a variety then the same thing every time.


----------



## woody32 (Apr 6, 2012)

I did only put in for one this year instead of both for the reasons you stated. I have been up in the Baldwin area and found plenty of tracks already. Hoping I'll draw this year, I did miss state my points I have 12 going into the draw 13 if I don't draw this year. Hoping to find a houndsman for a backup plan in the Baldwin area.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

woody32 said:


> I did only put in for one this year instead of both for the reasons you stated. I have been up in the Baldwin area and found plenty of tracks already. Hoping I'll draw this year, I did miss state my points I have 12 going into the draw 13 if I don't draw this year. Hoping to find a houndsman for a backup plan in the Baldwin area.


Start locating and storing bait with 12 pts you have a very high chance.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

mark49331 said:


> Originally Posted by TVCJohn View Post
> 
> Good question.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. If the preference point system started in 2000 as per the DNR and if you didn't draw when you applied in 2000, then you would have one usable point going into 2001 draw. The only way anyone could have had a usable point in 2000 is if the preference point system started in 1999 but it didn't. Everyone should have had 0 points in the 2000 draw. You have to go to the year in which the earned preference point could be used/usable. Any new preference points earned *only apply (usable) to the following year(s) draw*. The point I earned in the 2000 draw can only be used in the 2001 draw, not 2000. That's why 2000 "should" be 0. 

Take the 2012 total (12). If I applied in 2012, I would have 12 usable points for that draw. If I didn't draw, then I earned another point that can only be used in 2013 (now 13 total usable points as you are saying). You can back-count and see that is works out where 2000 should be 0. I wouldn't expect to see any 14's show up in this draw as I don't think it is possible for anyone to have 14 usable points for 2013. If a 14 shows up someone needs to raise a BS flag. To have 14 usable points for the 2013 draw, they would have needed 1 usable point in 2000 and we know that is impossible. It's confusing but all that should be correct.


----------

